# Ladies, would you like it if your SO gave you an expensive piece of jewelery?



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Like in one of those jewelery store ads where the woman is over the moon to receive a pendant with a huge diamond on it.

To me, it seems so ... depersonalized and not very thoughtful. Also, it seems fairly stereotypical unless you actually know that your SO loves expensive jewelery. I would much rather prefer something super nerdy or cute or pretty that is much more in line with who I am as a person. Also, the expense would in no way be a contributing factor.

Maybe I don't like it because I'm quite different from most women ...


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

My ex was kinda a nerd.. He molded a white gold pendent into a heart shape from gold used to fill in teeth... lol whata nerd.. on the back it said his name and mine forever.. I loved it. :happy:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> My ex was kinda a nerd.. He molded a white gold pendent into a heart shape from gold used to fill in teeth... lol whata nerd.. on the back it said his name and mine forever.. I loved it. :happy:


I love it - it's traditional and super weird/nerdy/personal at the same time


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Make a counterpart for the guys. I can't really relate to this one at all.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Expensive jewelry + cute/nerdy = my ex got me a really nice ring for our first anniversary, but there were also these math books I had my eye on (How Math Explains the World, and The Numbers Behind Numb3rs -- yeah I'm a nerd) so he gave me the books and when I opened the first one up, the ring fell out. It was nice. I detest him now though. :tongue:


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

Not me. A single red rose suffices. Or an adventure trip.

My mom convinced my dad to take back the expensive ring and purchase her a hutch instead.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

no. i'm allergic to any kinds of jewelery.  not that i like it in the first place.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never really understood the appeal of jewelry and I can't figure out why some women get so excited over rings and necklaces. It just seems so generic and like something we are told to like.

But flashy status symbols don't excite me. I don't need fancy things to be happy. As long as I was making it with my (hypothetical) SO and our relationship was good, I'd be a happy woman. I'd be much more excited if my significant other had planned a special holiday for us and wanted to spend time with me. I think that is sweet. I'd rather have memories about a happy time together than have jewelry that I'd probably lose anyway. Haha.

Even a handwritten card, some flowers and kind words would be enough (as long as they were sincere). I'm not someone who is difficult to please.


----------



## KTC (May 5, 2010)

What are these gifts for? I feel like they're just a reward for being good at relationshipping.
Quote implied by expensive jewelry: "You're awesome, we're still together, here's a ring for being what I want in a person. Keep it up, champ."
What purpose does this serve? Get me something I can use, man!

If you've got to show your mushy feelings, put it in a card or something. $3.50 for a card does just as much to show your emotions as $350 for a diamond necklace if you really mean what you're trying to say.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I would feel really bad, actually, because I don't wear jewelry. 

I was very happy with my las engagement ring, but honestly, one was enough. I don't want to be engaged again. Not for a long while. :tongue: If exorbitant spending is going to be done I'd rather it be done for practical household or recreational items.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't care about the object MUCH. Yes, I would like to receive thoughtful jewelry (consider the quality of what it represents or if it's something unique that I would personally adore, over the quantity of diamond or the amount of money it's worth) through a thoughtful means of gift giving, i.e. like some of the posters above me said.

As for diamonds... diamonds aren't even rare-- they're made out to be that way under the De Beers company almost monopolizing them and then controlling the supply to make them seem more valuable. What's more, moissanite is a gem that is less costly, conflict-free, 9.25 on the hardness scale, and has more luster, refraction, and dispersion than a diamond. Don't get me wrong, it's still a rock, but I just don't see what the fuss over diamonds is about. Think of the diamonds mined in war zones that go toward funding coups or warfare, where most of the world's diamonds come from. It's just not worth it.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Nomenclature said:


> As for diamonds... diamonds aren't even rare-- they're made out to be that way under the De Beers company almost monopolizing them and then controlling the supply to make them seem more valuable. What's more, moissanite is a gem that is less costly, conflict-free, 9.25 on the hardness scale, and has more luster, refraction, and dispersion than a diamond. Don't get me wrong, it's still a rock, but I just don't see what the fuss over diamonds is about. Think of the diamonds mined in war zones that go toward funding coups or warfare, where most of the world's diamonds come from. It's just not worth it.


good answer


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Here we go again. To appear cool and unique, no one on PerC understands nor likes jewelry.

Ugh.

Anyway, I would if he was into it. Most of the guys I know would much rather good conversation, good food, pokemon, or some good lovin'.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no interest in jewelery, and as far as diamonds go, it's against my principles (and my bf's) to contribute in any way, shape or form to an industry that not only serves to fuel protracted conflicts but also places the underprivileged, especially children under conditions of slavery.

It's the first in my life that I am dating a person who is as devoted to human rights activism as I am, and I say this because in the past I have dated someone who gave me a diamond ring, though he knew jewelery had no place in my life. I appreciated his sentiments and the symbolic meaning of the gesture and did not immediately get into explaining why I didn't care for jewelery, especially diamond jewelery, because I didn't want to come across as a jerk. It would have been insensitive, anyway. I did bring it up a week or so later in the kindest manner I could and let him know what I felt without being condescending and so on. He understood my reasons and didn't gift me something similar again. When the relationship ended, I returned it to him, respectfully. 

It is much much more important for me to spend quality time with my significant other- talking, laughing, reading, cooking together etc, being there for each other and more. I love food, so I'd really enjoy a meal he cooked for me (it doesn't have to be fancy) or lunch/dinner at a restaurant we like, or a fun adventure trip of some sort. He writes great poetry, so beautiful little poetic notes are very sweet.

p.s. As far as expenses go, it's a non-negotiable rule in my life that I do not accept a gift unless I am financially able to reciprocate with a gift of similar monetary worth. Besides the reasons I mentioned, I would refuse to accept jewelery if it were beyond my means to reciprocate with a gift of equal value.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to have a nice ring  preferably a Claddagh ring


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd much rather have something personal. I don't consider jewelry valuable unless it is meaningful for some reason, like if it once belonged to a dead relative that he once loved that I just happened to remind him of, or if it was meant to symbolize something because of some aspect of its form, like how my brother's wedding ring has some kind of mathematical pattern on it that has a private meaning relating to his relationship with his wife. 

If the only things that make it valuable are that it is sparkly and expensive, then it isn't going to impress me much. I'd rather have some free homemade thing that reveals an intimate awareness or brings back a cherished memory.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Monte said:


> Here we go again. To appear cool and unique, no one on PerC understands nor likes jewelry.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, I would if he was into it. Most of the guys I know would much rather good conversation, good food, pokemon, or some good lovin'.


Personally, I feel a bit disappointed that someone would think that everyone who dislikes jewelry is only disliking it to seem "cool and unique," especially considering that the most common personality types here at PerC are not the most common types in the real world, where jewelry is valued for being traditional, for being pretty, or for representing something about a person's social status. Most NF and NT types, who dominate this forum, are not interested in tradition or whether the neighbors think they are rich enough to deserve respect. Most of us prefer something with a bit more thought behind it, with personal rather than social value, with some kind of deeper meaning rather than just a bit of prettiness. 

I can't force myself to like things that I have no interest in, just to avoid seeming like I'm trying to be "different" in such a simple way. If jewelry does nothing for me, would you rather I lie about it (for the sake of not seeming like I'm trying not to fit in, as a trick that would allow me to fit in with the misfits?)

I think of expensive jewelry kind of how I think of sports. It's something most people like that I just don't get. It doesn't make me feel anything. It doesn't stimulate my mind or my emotions, and is therefore useless to me.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> I would like to have a nice ring  preferably a Claddagh ring


I just read up on those xD Some of them look really cool! 










Now I'm actually considering it as a wedding ring :laughing:


As for the question of the OP;

I like to receive jewelery. Not really ashamed of admitting it, either. It is something that looks good and lasts long.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

I am not into jewelry, my husband keeps taking me to buy jewelry for the last couple of years. I tell him I would rather have a flat screen. He says he wants to buy something just for me but there is not anything I really need or want other than another dog and he does not want one.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

starri said:


> I just read up on those xD Some of them look really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not say no to a Claddagh ring. The symbolism is beautiful, not really contingent on having a relationship, and you can get most for less than $30. :tongue:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I would be fuming. Don't give me those things unless the jewelry is supposed to rot in some corner or be tossed at the nearest shop for cash.
Give me something actually useful or cash, thanks.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I'm not going to lie... I love jewellery. I wear a fair bit of white gold and silver every day.
> 
> Some women are into shoes, others clothes, and some perfume. I like really unique jewellery. Gemstones over a diamond any day.
> 
> ...


This quite a bit. If it's unique and wonderfully crafted, not just some jewel encrusted horror, it will be appreciated. Nothing that could've paid for a horse though, i'd take the horse over a flashy ring any day.


----------



## The Spooky Kabuki (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never understood the desire for shiny stones. I don't wear jewelry; it's uncomfortable, unnecessary and unappealing. Well, that is the way that I view it in terms of myself. 

On other women, it can be nice, provided it is tasteful and not gaudy. But again, I would not wear it myself. Sparkling gems do not attract me.

I would rather have something useful, like art supplies or new guitar strings, or a book that I've had my eye on for some time. Barring the useful things, I would be delighted by being presented with something that I had been trying to find for ages without being able to locate, such as a hard-to-find video game or a book that has been out of print for many years.

But jewelry? It is just a waste of money.


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would want something handmade or personally designed by so.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

"You got me a diamond ring? An actual diamond? Well… I appreciate the fine firmness of a carbon atomic lattice, but if you're trying to symbolize beauty, complexity, and strength, you might as well have used up the money to round up something fabricated out of _graphene_. Or, fuck, get me a gift card to Victoria's Secret so I can buy sexy undergarments to flaunt around you, a considerably wiser investment and infinitely more useful than a piece of shining metal on my fucking finger, which, considering I'm about as agile and graceful as an elephant tiptoeing on a skateboard over the edge of a flailing bridge in the middle of a hurricane, will most likely end up disappearing into the abyss of unknown items I've lost in all my 19 years of existence."


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

If I gave my SO an expensive rock out of the blue she should assuming that I am guilty about something. If they have never given you a random expensive gift before shouldn't you be a little suspicious??


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

jack london said:


> If I gave my SO an expensive rock out of the blue she should assuming that I am guilty about something. If they have never given you a random expensive gift before shouldn't you be a little suspicious??












:laughing:


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm...
Generally, I'm the first one to give jewelry in a relationship. To me, it's primarily a way of marking the person as taken and mine. I don't see this as a bad thing, and neither has anyone who has been the recipient of such gifts. You may feel free to be offended by that sentiment; it matters not to me.
Now, if I were to be given an expensive piece of jewelry by my SO, I have no doubt that I would love it. Anyone in a position to be buying me baubles already knows what type of jewelry I like, the metals I'm sensitive to, and my views on things like diamonds and commercialization. My SO knows these things because jewelry is something I really enjoy wearing and discussing. 
Also, when it comes to gifts, the money spent is irrelevant to me. I'd hope my SO had more sense than to spend some exorbitant amount on jewelry without appropriately budgeting for it, but that's none of my business. It's a gift. That's why we tear the price tags off of gifts before we give them. We are given a sentiment, not a sum.


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

I like jewelry, esp weird/unique things. 


I remember my ex giving me this simple pearl/diamond necklace for xmas. and I was like 

I played surprised and happy about it since he was about to piss himself from excitement handing it over to me, but at the same time.. it was much, and I felt a little uncomfortable, and annoyed. 
I like sentimental things. 
I guess it was sort of sentimental in a sense, since I sort of have an obsession with pearls...


----------



## Gummibarchen (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd like it as i'm a magpie and therefore quite fond of pretty sparkly things, but following the initial "ooo, sparkle sparkle!" i'd be concerned over how they could afford to splash out that much on a purely decorative item.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

Only if the action is meaningful in some way and the process of choosing said expensive piece of jewelry was very thoughtful and well-intentioned.

I wouldn't expect it and in fact, I'd be insulted if jewelry was given to me early on in a relationship, especially if i felt it wasn't for any particular thoughtful or meaningful reason. Same goes for if jewelry is presented to me too often at any stage in the relationship. I would probably directly address my discomfort with this though and either refuse the said gift or if it turns out that this was just my SO's way of expressing his love (love language), I'd accept the intentions and the gift..

I would remember to wear it because it was nice of my SO to buy something for me, and I want to show him that his thoughts are appreciated to me, but it would mean a lot less to me than a long, heart-felt hug and him telling me how important I am in his life. =)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't care. But I'd make sure they know it's at their own risk because I lose shit a lot.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Nooo! T_T It would make me very uncomfortable and it's just not what I'm into. I have never been comfortable with the idea of a boyfriend spending money on you for no reason - I always pay for my own shit and don't expect gifts or anything. Plus I don't know what I'd do with it... I'd be worried it would get stolen, or damaged, or lost, and I don't like to wear anything expensive or flashy even if I'm going out.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Like in one of those jewelery store ads where the woman is over the moon to receive a pendant with a huge diamond on it.
> 
> To me, it seems so ... depersonalized and not very thoughtful. Also, it seems fairly stereotypical unless you actually know that your SO loves expensive jewelery. I would much rather prefer something super nerdy or cute or pretty that is much more in line with who I am as a person. Also, the expense would in no way be a contributing factor.
> 
> Maybe I don't like it because I'm quite different from most women ...


I completely agree with you!

[digression]I hate those commercials (well I hate most commercials because I *know* they're trying to make me think a certain way and I see right through their subliminal ploys). I don't wear jewelry, especially not the expensive kind. I am definitely not your average woman and it's things like that that I worry about at times. I don't wear rings, so what about when I finally have a bf and he wants to propose? I don't like dresses, so what about when we get married? I am so unconventional I feel like I'm going to be alone for a long time... [/digression]

In answer to your question, NO I wouldn't want one... I'd rather spend an awesome day with my SO than him spend a shit ton of money on something I won't wear! It's all about the meaning behind the gesture anyway, not the object :laughing:


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Dec 18, 2010)

Expensive jewelry feels like a cliche. To me, it doesn't matter if it's expensive or not... jewelry is a cop out for the most part. It's just a piece of shiny, expensive metal/rock that men often get because they are told by society that women like it. That said... sentimental pieces and heirlooms are different. They show a level of trust that a person has for you.... you are someone that they feel is deserving of a piece of their own past or the past of a relative. 

I worked in a jewelry store for quite some time and I saw sooooooo many men come in and just say.... "well, the wife/girlfriend wants something shiny... she likes yellow gold... what should I get?" So romantic. Really. :dry: The worst part is... women must not care. What is wrong with people??? Don't you want to receive a gift that means something other than "I spent X amount of money on you. Here... wear this and look rich."

I'd much rather receive something that is more symbolic or special to my SO. Okay, I'm not going to lie.. I like natural pearls. But they are like found treasures!!! Found objects are amazing. Things with a story. I'd wear a wood splinter around my neck if it had a meaningful story. I'm weird, though.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not a HUGE fan of jewelry. Particularly the expensive, fancy kind. I would also feel like I was being put on a pedestal, which I do not like. Cheaper jewelry I guess it would just depend on what it is. If its like, super cheap fake costume jewelry like some flashy silver hoop earrings or something like that, or bangle style bracelets or some funky beaded necklace, I would probably appreciate it because it actually takes somebody to know me to be able to pick out the styles that I would actually wear because cheap costume jewelry can be really diverse. But an ordinary stone/gem pendent or stud earrings or diamond bracelet, not so interested lol.

I don't really wear jewelry much to begin with...I mean, I have a diamond ring that my mother gave me, and some of those braided string tie bracelets that take a year to fall off. The only other stuff I'll wear regularly is cheap earrings because I have my ears pierced and I got them pierced for a reason. I'll wear a necklace if I'm actually trying to look nicer.


----------



## minavanhelsing (Aug 31, 2010)

Er...I'd feel majorly indebted and pressured to reciprocate with something equally pricey. Plus, I don't wear jewelry.

I don't like getting gifts from my SO in general.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Jewelry doesn't bring me any happiness. If we're talking about expensive jewelry, all I can think about is how much it cost and how much it would suck to lose it. If there is some meaning behind it, like a family heirloom or some sort of engagement ring, that's understandable. But if it's out of nowhere, there's has to be a reason behind it.

That being said, I can think of more "romantic" things a significant other could invest in. I shall not divulge :blushed:


----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the context is really what makes it personal or impersonal. This past Christmas was the first that my so and I were an item. He got me a beautiful pair of Aquamarine studs from Zales. I was floored. But not just because they're beautiful and expensive. I had mentioned several weeks before that I was upset because I had lost one of a pair of my first earrings, which were a pair of tiny Aquamarine studs. It was just something I had only briefly mentioned, but he remembered and replaced them with a pair so much more special to me. I know he wasn't showing off, it was a really sweet gift.


Another example could be the gorgeous ruby necklace my father bought for my mother a couple of anniversaries ago. He quoted Proverbs 31:10 as his motivation, "An excellent wife, who can find? For her worth is far above rubies." In my opinion, one of his more brilliant and romantic anniversary ideas.


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Pffff, I wouldn't like it at allllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

I understand why people might find an heirloom more meaningful than something brand new, but heirlooms haven't been heirlooms forever. A beautiful new necklace for you might be a beautiful heirloom for your great-great-grandaughter. 

I think for many people it isn't about the monetary value or status of wearing expensive things. People like things of quality, that are aesthetically beautiful and made to last. I love jewelry...my weak spot is Celtic designs. I would love to one day own a woven gold ring with a Celtic knot pattern. 

I wouldn't want a significant other to spend money he didn't have on a gift for me, but if it was a rare surprise and he put thought into what my tastes are, then I would be happy to recieve it as a gift. (Though I would feel uncomfortable accepting it from someone who I was not in a long-term, committed relationship with). 

On the flip side, I love giving handmade jewelry as gifts. My mom and sisters seem to love recieving it, and I think about them the whole time I'm making it. I think jewelry is a traditional gift for a reason, and it isn't necessarily a cliche when given.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Frankly,I'd be irritated. I would be too busy wondering what he could have bought instead. Something useful.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

I would much rather my husband bought something he knew I'd like. Jewelery is so stereotypical as a gift (unless someone actually genuinely loves it) and if my husband were to give me something like that I'd know he hadn't put any effort into the gift. I wear one ring and that's it - so getting jewelery would be a bit 'um ... thanks' *put away in drawer forever* Fortunately he knows me very well so the things he gives me are always things I actually want.


----------



## Seren (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd be happy that he was that sweet, but I'd have difficulty accepting it (I would in the end) if he had wasted a lot of money on me.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I bought a lot of jewelry for my ex-wife over the course of our marriage. By the time it ended, she had a large, very nice wooden box full of jewelry, a lot of it was really nice. There were probably 8-12 pieces of Tiffany jewelry in there. When she was carrying it out of the house, she offered to give me back the jewelry, so I could "give it to someone else." Of course I declined, even though we were not on good terms at the time. Looking back at how hard I was trying to make her happy when I gave her the jewelry, I feel pretty mixed up. I thought very carefully on every piece, to make sure it was a style she'd like, and she always seemed to like them. But especially towards the end she never really wore most of it. In retrospect, it seems like such a waste. Especially when there's such nice handmade jewelry available today, like on Etsy.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't wear alot of jewellery,but if it was an engagement ring or an anniversary gift i would appreciate something special,like a ring or a necklace.But i wouldn't want a fortune spent on me.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i don't understand the significance of jewelry, but that doesn't really change my feelings about it either way. if someone bought me _anything_ it is not so much about the thing as it is about the reason why a person would buy me something. that is more important to me than the item, but by default implication an item is obviously present, so i would value it as much as i value the other person's feelings in buying it for me. and apparently it is too "mainstream" but whatever - all of the pictures i have seen on the thread of jewelry are rather aesthetically pleasing, but i naturally like white lines anyway. i could never wear a ring though. my hands are the most sensitive part of my body. i would probably scratch it off. but like with anything if it was insincere or somebody just buying me something to be socially courteous i would probably feel disingenuous taking it. like christmas gifts for example.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I love jewelery, especially rubies and sapphires, although i don't want my SO to purchase it. I 
like to buy my own ...if my SO wants to impress me, buy me books- take me on a vacation- cook 
me a nice meal. Give me something i can remember, not something that may sit in a box.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Hell yes! that's a no brainer! :crazy:


----------



## mickey (Jan 7, 2011)

My husband would suffer the wrath of a thousand lawnmowers. I would say something like 'we could have paid off the car!!!!'


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

While the thought that my SO was thinking about me and wanted to do something special would be nice, I'd be very upset if he spent so much on a stupid piece of jewelry.

A) I don't wear expensive jewelry, if I wear any at all.
B) I'd lose it anyway.
C) That money could be so spent so many better ways.

I'd prefer a love note or a back massage.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Come on! Aren't there any other girly girls out there who love bling? Be honest, it is rather spectacular to receive something shiny. I don't expect Tiffany's like Stephen bought his wife, but something like a pandora charm with nice blue stones to go on my pandora bracelet is always appreciated. My husband doesn't think to buy me jewellery, I usually tell him what I want and he foots the bill, but it would be nice to be surprised with something beautiful.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Nomenclature said:


> I don't care about the object MUCH. Yes, I would like to receive thoughtful jewelry (consider the quality of what it represents or if it's something unique that I would personally adore, over the quantity of diamond or the amount of money it's worth) through a thoughtful means of gift giving, i.e. like some of the posters above me said.
> 
> As for diamonds... diamonds aren't even rare-- they're made out to be that way under the De Beers company almost monopolizing them and then controlling the supply to make them seem more valuable. What's more, moissanite is a gem that is less costly, conflict-free, 9.25 on the hardness scale, and has more luster, refraction, and dispersion than a diamond. Don't get me wrong, it's still a rock, but I just don't see what the fuss over diamonds is about. Think of the diamonds mined in war zones that go toward funding coups or warfare, where most of the world's diamonds come from. It's just not worth it.


but doesn't all the killing make the gesture more special

"honey I love you so much, 200 people have died so I could give you this"


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree. If I had been aware of the conflict behind some of these metals and stones years ago, there's no way I would have bought them. Speaking of which, did you hear about the commitment that 1-800-FLOWERS made to offering the option of fair trade flowers by Mother's Day this year? I think that's fantastic news!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as it wasn't diamonds... I mean..... I could never feel comfortable wearing a diamond, can there be honest proof of where the diamond came from?


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd much rather spend time with an SO than receive a gift. This last Christmas I was given a necklace. It's pretty, but I constantly worry about losing it.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

I prefer to make my own jewelry. Expensive jewelry always looks so dainty. 
I'd rather get a book or be taken on an excursion.


----------

